# Ester C - Does anyone know about using this for arthritis and hip dysplasia?



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I read an article about using 2000 mg of Ester C for dogs with hip dysplasia. I wondered if anyone had any experience with this. It is based on a study by a Dr. Balsfield.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd say it can't hurt. Be difficult for us on a personal basis to really comment though, cause it wouldn't really be a study.


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

My mom used the ester-c with her last senior dog and it seem to make a big difference for him. He didn't have to go on any pain medications until the very end of his life. Even the neighbor commented on the improvement in his mobility, asking what we were giving him because he was acting like a puppy again.

My Mother-in-law uses it for her English Mastiffs especially the one who has some joint problems and she says she can see the difference in how the dog moves when she is taking the ester-c and when she is not.

If you have a dog who is having problems with arthritis or HD I think it is worth trying the ester-c before using the pain medication with all their side effects.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think Dr. Banfield used a different kind of C but, regardless, Ester C is excellent for hip dysplasia and arthritis. Many of us on here use it for our dogs.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, I bought some and am going to try it on my 12 year old GSD that has some issues with arthritis. I just wanted to see if anyone had any good results.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I have been using Ester C now for about two weeks on my male that has arthritis and have found that he no longer needs his medication and is really improving! I'm impressed!


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

+1 for the OP creating this topic. My Hannah has been taking small steps and seems even more stiff in this super cold weather. I hate having to give her the carprofen.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ARe you also giving fish oil? There was an article I read that found fish oil worked just as well as pain killers in some cases.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

I read that article too it's really interesting. and I also would like to know more opinions about this.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

studies have shown that in dogs it's proven to help prevent joint problems and in some dogs even reverse joint damage and problems, plus it's eaiser for them to digest then regular Vitamin C.


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

GROVEBEAUTY said:


> I have been using Ester C now for about two weeks on my male that has arthritis and have found that he no longer needs his medication and is really improving! I'm impressed!


 
Thats great, glad it is helping


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

We're on the fish oil (1600-2000mg/day of EPA/Omega 3) for about 2 months now. Not sure of the effect quite.

Have the Esther C on hand, but when we tried it, it gave her diarrhea, so I have to be careful about it. Heard great things about it. My vet wants siena to take 750mg a day.


----------



## RockinIt (Jan 29, 2011)

DianaB said:


> We're on the fish oil (1600-2000mg/day of EPA/Omega 3) for about 2 months now. Not sure of the effect quite.
> 
> Have the Esther C on hand, but when we tried it, it gave her diarrhea, so I have to be careful about it. Heard great things about it. My vet wants siena to take 750mg a day.


Diana, when you tried it did you just give it to her or did you build her up a little at a time? Millie is on it for prevention (Pistol and Clemie will go on it when they're a little older as well). It gave her a little diarrhea to begin with so we had to build it up over a week or two until she was at the 1000mg she was taking a day.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

That is what we had to do. We built up the dosage over about 30 days. We started at 500 mg and went up 250 mg each week.


----------

